# LR 6.   Border / Frame



## Rwentzel (Jan 24, 2016)

How do I add a border / frame to my photos in LR6 ?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 24, 2016)

Very few options for frames in Lightroom-

Easiest in Lr is the Print module where you can use wide borders with logos (signatures etc) and watermarks.
The Single Print option allows you to "Stroke" a border (adjust size & color)
The Custom Print option allows plain borders (different color to page background) and also Stroke. (From the print module you can export as jpg)

Fancy (creative!) borders often need other software-
But Lightroom can use a fancy border or any frame design that is applied as an Identity Plate Graphic in the print module. (eg. This could be an image of a photo frame with centre transparent saved as a PNG file-type) 
Photoshop has all its possibilities for drawing your own borders.
Nik plugins (SilverEfex) have a selection of options for frames/borders.
Other programs......many.

Screen-clip is a Frame/Border created in Photoshop (a png file) and applied as an Identity Plate Graphic in the Lightroom Print module . Image cell was adjusted to fit image within the frame- The graphic could just as easy be a photo of a fancy photo frame!


----------



## Cerianthus (Jan 24, 2016)

or look at the mogrify plugin for simpe borders at least.
http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php?sec=quickguide


----------



## Munene (Feb 11, 2016)

I have been griping about this since V. 3 came out without this.  I use Mogrify, and fortunately it still works, but it has not been updated for a very long time and I am nervous everytime I upgrade to a new OS.  I still can't understand why Adobe can't add this feature as part of the export routine (where Mogrify works).  I can't believe it would be more than a firmware upgrade.

I kind of stopped gripping about it, so thanks for the space.  (Actually I was at a demo with two Adobe reps a couple of months ago and discussed this with them.  They said they would take it back to the "office."  They even e-mailed me a few days later!)

Munene


----------



## Michael D. (Feb 16, 2016)

I agree that a frame module in LR would be handy.  

You might want to check out Akvis Art Suite - it's a rather nice frame maker, quite versatile.  However, I don't believe it works with LR.  I use it with Photoshop.  
They offer a free trial here:

Effects And Frames For Your Photos In AKVIS ArtSuite

BTW, they do a terrible job of marketing... the program creates MUCH nicer frames than they show on the above page.


----------

